# Kernel options for intel 3945ABG not showing up [SOLVED]

## cazort

I'm configuring kernel 2.6.24-gentoo-r8, and the option for this card is not showing up under "Network Device support -> Wireless LAN", as it is suggested on the following wiki page:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_ipw3945

What's the deal with this?  The page says it's supported in the 2.6.24 gentoo kernel...why isn't the option appearing, and how can I get it to?  Thanks in advance!

----------

## wilfredlam

you need to enable this first:

	[*] Networking support

		Wireless --->

                       <*> Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211)

----------

## cazort

Thanks!  This fixed it.  I didn't realize there were two different stacks, and I had the wrong one enabled.  for future reference, I had encountered that same thing in the documentation but it didn't show the two different options.  The following line would have been more helpful:

```
 <*> Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211)

 < > Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack

```

This would have communicated that there are two different ones!  Perhaps I will go myself and update the wiki....

----------

